# OEM exhaust



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

thought these diagrams might help...LEFT side is GTi exhaust, no resonator, middle silencer, rear muffler
RIGHT side is rabbit exhaust, front resonator, middle silencer rear muffler. you will notice they are nearly identical, the muffler is thesame. the front resonator on the rabbit is a straight-thru, no perfromance effect just sound quality. to get a decent system, remove the middle one and replace the rear one with a any straight-thru unit: Magnaflow, Dynomax, and you will have all the flow and power available with little expense. I have kept my resonator, cut out the middle and replaced the rear with an AeroTurbine unit. Will have it dynoed next week...will post pics then


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: OEM exhaust (whatsyourbeef)*

I have been told the stock piping is all mandrel bent and like 2.5" in diameter, which is perfect for a NA motor. If that's the case I totally agree that a muffler back setup is the best combo for the buck.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM exhaust (Slipstream)*

thats awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmb2132 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: OEM exhaust (whatsyourbeef)*

I am thinking about going with 2.25 custom system with a magnaflow resonator and a magnaflow muffler. Do you think it is a waste of money to buy a new resonator?
Thanks!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: OEM exhaust (bmb2132)*

I'[m actually content with the sound of the OEM exhaust + VWPartsMTL.
It's not obnoxious, you dont hear it unless you want to (jam on the gas) and it's a classy VR6ish sound mixed with 350Z at cruising speeds. For the 6hp they give ya and for $800 on average...I can spend money elsewhere.


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: OEM exhaust (bmb2132)*

all resonators work the same, straight thru perforated pipe and sound absoption packing. The oem one is fine, save your money, at least initially, you can always go back later.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: OEM exhaust (whatsyourbeef)*

back from the dead. I was wondering if anyone tried to take out the back muffler only and leave the middle one and front resonator.
Will the sound be too loud with just the middle muffler and front resonator and a welded extention pipe with 2 resonated tips?
another plus is that the suitcase muffler weighs a ton and would shed some weight.


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: OEM exhaust (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_I have been told the stock piping is all mandrel bent and like 2.5" in diameter, which is perfect for a NA motor. If that's the case I totally agree that a muffler back setup is the best combo for the buck. 

are you sure the stock piping is 2.5"?? i`m about to make a custom cat back, so it would be nice to have stock 2.5" mandrel bent piping already in the car.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: OEM exhaust (mamey)*

stock piping is more like 2.25 inch.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: OEM exhaust (vento 95 GL)*

I have the middle one deleted right now....sound is good but just not enough for me....I would like to see pics of the AeroTurbine muffler setup when you get some pics.....
sounds clips would be great


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: OEM exhaust (vento 95 GL)*

stock piping is 2.5" up to and through the cat, then it changes to 2.25" i had the car on a lift the other night.


----------

